# 3x3 Walkthrough Solves



## SirWaffle (Sep 18, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;4ioqDfcPSjo]http://youtu.be/4ioqDfcPSjo[/video]


----------



## Weston (Sep 18, 2013)

You use weird algorithms


----------



## iFaiLLL (Sep 18, 2013)

the whites and the yellows look pretty much like the same, its kind of hard to distinguish the colours, but good walkthrough


----------



## uniacto (Sep 18, 2013)

no southern accent? :c


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 18, 2013)

What was the first PLL? It looked terrible.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Sep 19, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> What was the first PLL? It looked terrible.


Looks like one of the G perm algs


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 19, 2013)

Weston said:


> You use weird algorithms


Yesh, I do 


iFaiLLL said:


> the whites and the yellows look pretty much like the same, its kind of hard to distinguish the colours, but good walkthrough


Oh, sorry about that, I will change the lighting next time and see if I can fix that issue. Thank you!


uniacto said:


> no southern accent? :c


lolololol


antoineccantin said:


> What was the first PLL? It looked terrible.


It was a g perm but Idk which one.


----------

